
First real-world usage figures suggest Chromebooks are struggling - recoiledsnake
http://www.zdnet.com/first-real-world-usage-figures-suggest-chromebooks-are-struggling-7000014102
======
bifrost
This doesn't surprise me at all, but its still kinda "new". I have a client
that was all gung ho to use them, and then they realized about 90% of what
they needed them to do, they couldn't do. So back to non-chromebooks....

